# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Neighbours > General >  Piper Willis and Amy Willi(am)s are twin sisters- in real life ? :)

## eni294

On duty in double denim! Mavournee Hazel spotted on-set of Neighbours filming scenes for the soap in casual ensemble

By*JACQUES PETERSON FOR DAILY MAIL AUSTRALIAPUBLISHED:*11:48, 4 May 2016*|*UPDATED:*11:48, 4 May 2016*****

Off screen, she's known for her glamorous and trendy sense of style.*But while filming Neighbours,*Mavournee Hazel has toned down the glamour quotient as she filmed scenes for the Australian soap, as teenager Piper Willis.The 20-year-old actress looked was dressed in a casual double denim ensemble as she filmed scenes in Melbourne on Monday. 




On duty in double denim! Mavournee Hazel was dressed in a casual double denim ensemble as as she filmed Neighbours in Melbourne on Monday, as she channelled her teenage character Piper Willis Mavournee sported a pair of dark denim jeans, ripped over the knee, which were tucked into light grey woollen socks and a pair of Timberland boots.

She added a navy blue round-neck T-shirt and added an unbuttoned tencil light denim shirt on top.The brunette beauty added to her teen look with her locks half up and tousled locks, along with minimal makeup.

While it wasn't the red carpet clobber she's used to, the 20-year-old seemed comfortable in the outfit and was seen laughing on-set in between takes.*



Who's that girl? While it wasn't the red carpet clobber she's used to, the 20-year-old seemed comfortable in the outfit and was seen laughing on-set in between takes

The rising starlet has showcased a number of stellar red carpet looks since finding fame on the popular Australian 
Back in March, Mavournee turned heads at the Virgin Australia Melbourne Fashion Festival in a flawless Alice McCall mini-dress.The beauty looked virtually unrecognizable from her character*Piper Willis.*



Cause for concern? The scenes being filmed seemed to be of a serious nature with Mavournee's character looking unhappy with the front page of the paper*Last year when she signed on for the hit soap,*Mavournee couldn't hide her excitement over getting her big break.'It's a great feeling to be rewarded with the role of Piper after years of hard work, especially when I fell in love with the character after my first audition,' said the star, who relocated to Melbourne for the role.

She added: 'The producers and I both had the same vision of how we pictured Piper to be, and I'm so grateful that they saw her in me and trusted that I could carry her story line and quirky persona.



http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz..._campaign=1490

'Wow! The rising star usually looked sophisticated and stylish when she attended the Melbourne Fashion Festival earlier in the year

Read more:*http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...ixzz47gX8Iwa0*

----------


## eni294

Just came across an article in dailymail showing Amy Willi(am)s as Piper Willis. Has the photographer playing prank on us? Belated April's Fool? Or does he/she needs a new glasses/lenses?  ;)

Zoe Cramond should be flattered to appear instantly 12 years younger. Shall we all wear double denim from now on? ;)

 :Cheer:

----------

Katrina ok (10-07-2016), Ruffed_lemur (04-05-2016)

----------


## eni294

5 hours later someone realized their mistake... the corrected article:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz..._campaign=1490

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> Just came across an article in dailymail showing Amy Willi(am)s as Piper Willis. Has the photographer playing prank on us? Belated April's Fool? Or does he/she needs a new glasses/lenses?  ;)
> 
> Zoe Cramond should be flattered to appear instantly 12 years younger. Shall we all wear double denim from now on? ;)


I don't know!  Don't they check their facts?

----------


## eni294

> I don't know!  Don't they check their facts?


They simply don't watch Neighbours. Otherwise such a mistake would not have happened. I wonder how many people were involved in putting the article together?

----------

Katrina ok (10-07-2016)

----------

